# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Auslandserfahrungen >  Famulatur/Praktikum via rzte ohne Grenzen?

## Sebastian1

Hallo,

weiss jemand, ob eine Auslandsfamulatur, ggf. dann halt auch fr 2 Monate oder so, auch ber rzte ohne Grenzen mglich ist? Als Mitarbeiter im rztl. Dienst verlangen die ja mindestens Assistenzarztstatus, aber wie sieht es als Famulant aus?

Gru,
Sebastian

----------


## ada

rzte ohne grenzen nehmen grundstzlich keine studierenden mit auf auslandseinstze. steht auch auf ihrer homepage: www.aerzte-ohne.grenzen.de
ada

----------


## Sebastian1

Oh, sehr schade. Hatte mir die Homepage auch angesehen, aber den entsprechenden Satz muss ich berlesen haben.

Danke dir trotzdem fr die Auskunft.

Gru,
Sebastian

----------

